# Crypt O' Night



## Papa Boo (Apr 16, 2008)

We built a crypt to house our Big scream TV effect instead of an actual FCG. Here's a couple shots:


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow, thats great, it looks so real. I really like the colors you chose, thats why it looks so real. So it looks like the roof is pink foam, what are the sides made of?


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

nice crypt. 'crypt o night' lol, which big scream tv dvd do you use?


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Tyler, 
We used the cheapest 1" styro we could find for the sides, roof, and stairs. We just happened to have a little pink left from a previous project. The pink is more $, so we decide to try the thin stuff and just build a 1x3 framework for each panel. Using a long neck lighter, we melted the grout lines. A plumbers torch gave the brick texture. I was amazed at how easy it was. Time consuming, but easy.

UBZ,
It will actually be a combination of an FCG video, and Big Scream's "Twas the Night of Halloween" The interior is built house Papa Boo's 36" TV layed on it's back. I'll post more later.

LOL. Papa Boo told me he had some teenagers pull up and ask if they could take their picture with it. We officially have the "cool" stamp of approval.


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Awesome, great job. I just bought the Big Scream TV plexiglass to project the TV off the wall idea but wasn't sure how to display it. Making it as a crypt is a really good idea. In the past we just had the TV hidden to look like a talking picture frame with the Big Scream DVDs.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Yeah, I heard the reason the pink foam went up is because it has petroleum in it. Why does it need petroleum anyway, if you actually used it for insulation, wouldnt your house go up in flames?!!


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

THAT IS AWESOME, may i borrow some of your talent?? LOL

which dvd are you guys using, and is the tv going to be the WHOLE opening?


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Great looking prop! Nicely detailed!


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

In this prop the DVD is called Halloween Scarols (or something like that) This time we are just using the "Twas the Night of Halloween" video, but I also like Count Rapula. We also found an FCG on youtube that we have added to the video to break it up. Elsewhere in the haunt we are using the Terror Eyes. 

As to the TV: go to thier site and you'll see how to use a sheet of plexi to make a kind of pepper's ghost effect. The doorway of the crypt is about 4 foot tall by 2 foot wide. The floating "holographic" head and FCG will be about 30" tall. It may seem small, but we built the crypt (mausoleum actually) with a very distorted dimension so it looks farther away than it really is.

BTW EMU: Notice the snake? His name is Emmanuel, after his father. LOL.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

That turned out so well. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

That is an excellent crypt!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very nice,
I like the steps on it too
cool snake


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I just love a good maus. And I love Pepper's Ghost tricks. That there's a winner... try to get a pic of it working when you get it all together, 'kay?


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

Yes, great job. That must look fantastic at night. Please do take a picture of it working and post it. PLEASE!


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

BoysinBoo said:


> BTW EMU: Notice the snake? His name is Emmanuel, after his father. LOL.


AHAHAHAHA, thats hilarious and at first i didn't, its such a great honor


----------

